# Sandalwood blend...



## ohsoap (Mar 8, 2010)

Any suggestions besides Vanilla?


----------



## honor435 (Mar 8, 2010)

pachouli!


----------



## CandleMakers (Mar 18, 2010)

The Candlemakers Store has a sandalwood and ylang (South Asian tree used in perfuming) combination that's worth checking out. - http://www.thecandlemakersstore.com/cat ... ood_ylang/


----------



## seaturtle (Apr 5, 2010)

Sandalwood, pine, cedarwood


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm really liking a blend of rose, sandalwood, and patchouli right now


----------



## dcornett (May 16, 2010)

sandalwood & Citrus is gooooood!


----------



## rubyslippers (May 16, 2010)

Sandalwood & neroli.  I've got a blend of that mixture that is now in day 3 and it smells sooooo good.


----------



## dcornett (May 17, 2010)

Neroli (orange blossom) is supposed to have  better staying power than plain orange or sw orange, but I can't find it. :cry: I was wondering where you ordered yours from, and if you found that it does do better in CP soap.


----------

